# PVC to PEX connection?



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

What is the best method to connect 1/2" PVC shedule 40 to 1/2" PEX?

My first thoughts are:

PVC female adapter to PEX male thread/barb fitting
or
PVC male adapter to PEX female thread/ barb fitting.

Is one better than the other or is there a better way?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Either way would work fine. Personally, I'd opt for the female PVC and the male hose barb PEX fitting. Haven't seen a female thread/PEX barb fitting but they probably do make it.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Not sure what type of pex you are using, but all of our IPS adapters are brass, and threading a male brass (or any metal) into a plastic female fitting is a big no-no, I believe even the codebook (UPC) states this, or has in the past anyway.... I wouldn't do it even if it was code approved. Always male plastic into female brass (or other metal).

We use the wirsbo/uponor style of pex, and they do make brass female adapters. Not sure how readily available they are to public, but..... they are out there.

edit : here are the style we use, and IPS adapters are only available in brass.

http://www.pexsupply.com/categories.asp?cID=540&brandid=


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I didn't realize that. I'll have to do some reading to see if it is still prohibited. Sorry for the bad info.


----------

